# Vostok Strap Advice



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I've a blue Vostok amphibia, I think it's the most common one. I'm battling to find a strap for it. I've a black nato which suits it but as the watch itself is fairly heavy, it just doesn't sit right on my wrist. I've looked at Roy's blue rubber deployment clasp straps, it looks ok and I've seen a photo of another amphibia on this site with the same strap.

however, the blues are unlikley to be the same and while Â£15 isn't a lot for a strap- it's half the price of the watch and seems to go against the cheap and cheerful vibe of the watch. this is about as far as I got last time before I put it back in the cupboard. any ideas?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

If it's just for desk diving, how about one of Roy's Â£5.00 USA oiled leathers? Colour the stitches a matching blue with a felt tipped pen










I think a black canvas would look good too.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

media_mute said:


> I've a blue Vostok amphibia, I think it's the most common one. I'm battling to find a strap for it. I've a black nato which suits it but as the watch itself is fairly heavy, it just doesn't sit right on my wrist. I've looked at Roy's blue rubber deployment clasp straps, it looks ok and I've seen a photo of another amphibia on this site with the same strap.
> 
> however, the blues are unlikley to be the same and while Â£15 isn't a lot for a strap- it's half the price of the watch and seems to go against the cheap and cheerful vibe of the watch. this is about as far as I got last time before I put it back in the cupboard. any ideas?


Amphibias - My favourite daily wear watches, and I agree with you about their cheap and cheerful qualities. One of the below was bought new, the other two cost a fiver each at car boot sales.

Three below, one on an old Poljot leather, one on an anonymous rubber slatted, and, my favourite, one on velcro. These wide straps are inexpensive, spread the load of these heavy watches, are indestructible, infinitely adjustable and fit in, IMHO, with the Amphibia style.







Just my opinion


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks for the tips guys, i think these watches are really good value for money.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Tried mine on loads of straps but I keep coming back to the bracelet. Even though it is 'tinny' it suits the watch well.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

media_mute said:


> any ideas?


Plain black, non-tapered, waterproof leather:


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

quoll said:


> Tried mine on loads of straps but I keep coming back to the bracelet. Even though it is 'tinny' it suits the watch well.


mine kinda got destroyed taking it off, not very hard to bust it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I `ve got over ten Vostoks and most are on Roy`s Heavy Duty Nylon straps, great looking and at Â£3 a time a real bargain









*Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2416A Automatic Movement*










*Vostok Generalski, cal 2414A 17 Jewels*


----------

